# Advice on growing live food.



## Electric Monk (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi all, 
I'm thinking of growing some live food for my fish (especially the Mandarin) and am looking for ANY advice you can give me (pretend I know nothing about the subject, that pretty much hits the mark  )

I've seen kits for sale that seem to contain a breeding area and eggs etc, are these a good start for a first try?

Any url's to shops in the UK that supply what is needed would also be great.

cheers


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Brine shrimp are fairly easy to hatch... basically get an air pump/tubing/stone, and plop it in a two liter pop bottle that had its bottom cut off and is upside down in a tank that is heated to 80-82 degrees. Wait 36 hours and the shrimp are ready to be fed to the fish.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

yep basically what fishfirst i got a hatchery that sits in the tank with an air pump tank provides heat & light and then you can feed them a few days later or put them in anothetr tank grow them to full size very easy, but it takes a few days for brine shrimp to be ready so i have 2 hatcherys on a go at once


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Brine shrimp are easy...you can practically grow them in a test-tube. I did it before just as a science experiment in highschool, and had all the kids wanting the shrimp for their aquariums. I think that would be the easiest to start with. 

This link is not to a professional, but it pretty well explains things. And like was mentioned before, it's a pretty easy process. http://animal-world.com/encyclo/fresh/information/common_foods.htm#Brine shrimp


----------



## Electric Monk (Sep 6, 2005)

Cheers all, picked up a kit from my lfs a few days ago.

What exactly should I look for when the 48 hour hatching time is up? just so I know it's worked


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

well u can either feed them to it like that or wait a few days till they get a bit bigger


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You should look for a bunch of floating empty eggshells and a freeswimming shrimps. The tricky part is separating them, but it's not all that hard. The shrimp are attracted by light, so it you shine a torch on one spot, they'll gather at that spot for easy collection.


----------



## Electric Monk (Sep 6, 2005)

TheOldSalt said:


> You should look for a bunch of floating empty eggshells and a freeswimming shrimps. The tricky part is separating them, but it's not all that hard. The shrimp are attracted by light, so it you shine a torch on one spot, they'll gather at that spot for easy collection.


Good thing is, these have the eggshells removed.

I think everything went well, 48 hours later I had many many tiny 'shrimp' floating in the tube. Got them in the tank and everybody went mad!!!

The mandarin spent a good while hunting round the live rocks looking pleased with himself


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Microworms and grindals are easier to culture, as are vinegar eels.


----------

